# Fertiges html javascrip css template in java EE application



## ts.tsogoo (6. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin Neuling bei java EE application. 
Ich hab fertiges html, javascript (jquerry, angularJS, ...), css (bootstramp3) template und durch JPA erzeugte Database Entities. Mit welcher Java Technologie oder Framework kann ich die ganze am besten zusammen binden. 
Im gründe genommen wollte ich eine Firmen Website (mit Blog) bauen. Ein kleinen CMS so zu sagen. Obwohl backend als auch Frontend Template sind schon fertig. 

Wie gesagt habe ich nicht so große Erfahrungen. Ich hatte mehrere kleine web based Applications mit Vaadin 7 gemacht. Und auch in einige Projekten bezüglich mit jax ws (SOAP web service, client) mit entwickelt. Java SE Erfahrung habe ich.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.


----------

